
Germany records hottest June temperature - reddotX
https://www.dw.com/en/germany-records-all-time-hottest-june-temperature/a-49420773
======
ChuckNorris89
It's all of Europe that's crazy hot now.

It's a strange kind of heat too, even without the sun beating down on you, the
air is so hot and thick, it's like wearing a blanket while breathing soup.

However, in Eastern Europe most people installed split AC units in their
apartments to counter this but in Western Europe that's not allowed in
apartments so if you're at home or working ouside, instead of an air
conditioned office, you're gonna cook.

Later EDIT: To clarify, you ARE allowed to have AC but due to regulations it's
very difficult to get permission for city apartments as it has to be a
centralized unit for the whole building with planning to certify that it won't
affect the aesthetic of the building or be too loud or hot for the neighbors.
If you want a split unit just for your apartment you'll never get permission,
so basically, you're not allowed to have one. In EE regulations are lax or
don't exist or are not enforced so everyone and their mums has AC.

~~~
billars
I never knew air conditioners were not allowed in some parts of europe, I
don't know of any regulations here in Italy.

~~~
FanaHOVA
You can't install AC units on the outside of your building in Rome to maintain
the architecture, which is the same as saying you can't have any at all.

~~~
davidw
I think you're just talking about the historic portion of town?

Lots of AC units on display here:
[https://www.google.com/maps/@41.8816316,12.4546184,3a,75y,23...](https://www.google.com/maps/@41.8816316,12.4546184,3a,75y,238.83h,101.94t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s1_XirSj_1DTDlwOgG6GEZA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192)

~~~
FanaHOVA
Of course it's not in every single building. Where I grew up we had AC, but
where my grandpa lived for example you couldn't. Just saying that the root
comment isn't completely wrong, it happens.

------
matttproud
In Switzerland we are getting our first reprieve from the same heat wave now:
super-intense thunderstorm cells have formed and are releasing rain across the
country.

Could not come a moment too soon. The heat was incapacitating, and I write
this as someone who grew up in Tornado Alley. If this kind of thing returns
with greater frequency or duration, the results will be catastrophic.
Dwellings, energy, etc. are not designed here for such extremes.

~~~
Diederich
Climate change:

More frequent/extreme heat waves.

More frequent/extreme cold fronts.

More frequent/extreme drought.

More frequent/extreme heavy rain.

More frequent/extreme storms.

~~~
mkr-hn
This is basically why "climate change" is coming into fashion to replace
"global warming." Warming is the problem, but it manifests in different ways.
The same warming that makes worse heat waves also weakens the jet stream and
lets the polar vortex move further south.

------
cyrksoft
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2018/05/23...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2018/05/23/if-
solar-panels-are-so-clean-why-do-they-produce-so-much-toxic-
waste/#9d48968121cc)

Germany is closing nuclear for solar and wind energy. They even generated less
energy with more solar panels and turbines for wind energy. They had to use
more coal due to closed nuclear plants.

France, on the other hand, has more nuclear plants and cleaner and also
cheaper energy.

~~~
cyrksoft
Sorry for the spam, but this link is interesting too. There are many TEDx
talks on youtube for nuclear energy that analyze this topic.

[https://www.politico.eu/article/germanys-green-dreams-run-
in...](https://www.politico.eu/article/germanys-green-dreams-run-into-climate-
change-reality-nuclear/)

------
sparkzilla
So much confirmation bias. I haven't looked into Germany, but the French
heatwave -- which is mentioned in the article -- has almost the same record
temperatures as were recorded in 1930, 1870, 1773 and 1718, when, presumably,
there was much less CO2. [1]

The other day's record-setting France temperature of 115F was recorded in
Toulouse, where the temperature rose for _one hour_ above the record set in
1923. Hardly conclusive proof of anything. [2]

In Paris, the heatwave's hottest day was 96F. Paris has had 164 days since the
year 1900 hotter than that, including seven days over 100F.

These extremes are hardly new. Weather is not climate. Stop giving power and
money to scaremongering media and politicians.

[1] [https://realclimatescience.com/2019/06/50c-in-
france/](https://realclimatescience.com/2019/06/50c-in-france/) [2]
[https://realclimatescience.com/2019/06/the-footprint-of-
glob...](https://realclimatescience.com/2019/06/the-footprint-of-global-
warming/)

~~~
dwaltrip
Global temperature averages over the past 100+ years:
[https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/ContentWOC/images/decadalt...](https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/ContentWOC/images/decadaltemp/annual_temperature_anomalies_2014.png)

Looking further back, here is reconstructed temperature estimates of the past
few thousand years. This additional context shows the dramatic change that is
occurring:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temperature_record_of_the_past...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temperature_record_of_the_past_1000_years#/media/File:2000_Year_Temperature_Comparison.png)

The evidence really seems as plain as day at this point...

------
elorant
In Greece on the other hand this was one of the coolest months I remember in
the last couple of decades. We even had rains for multiple days.

------
thinkingemote
I speak as a trained environmentalist. These rare extreme weather events are
emotive publicity for climate change but they are mainly only just that and
are not actually science.

It's the meteorological equivalent of a horrific serial killer being used as
evidence that crime rates are going up.

~~~
DoubleCribble
You sure about that? It seems like most of the hottest European summers on
record are all very recent. [0]

Interestingly, your chosen example does share some correlation with the rise
in temperature. [1]

[0][https://www.nationalgeographic.com/environment/2019/06/europ...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/environment/2019/06/europe-
has-had-five-500-year-summers-in-15-years/)

[1][https://www.researchgate.net/publication/247781234_Heat_and_...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/247781234_Heat_and_Violence)

------
avocado4
Went to Germany/Switzerland/France last summer, no AC anywhere - what a
misery.

~~~
lm28469
Tbh getting more than 30 degrees in these countries is a 10days/year thing. We
just suck it up, ac is expensive and consume huge amount of energy. Most big
building have passive climate control that gets the temp 5-7 degrees less than
outside and it's more than enough.

------
vixen99
[https://wattsupwiththat.com/2019/06/29/frances-new-
hottest-r...](https://wattsupwiththat.com/2019/06/29/frances-new-hottest-
recorded-temperature-ever-is-in-question-guess-where-it-was-measured/)

"But they don’t mention that where it was recorded was next to a concrete
drain, and a steel chain mesh fence close to a bitumen (asphalt) highway. So
much for only using correctly placed instruments in a Stevenson Screen in a
open space away from unnatural heat source. "

And this is very far from being an exception.

------
martincollignon
Want to make a difference on climate change as a technologist? Feel free to
join these communities actively looking for support and with ongoing projects
(that are alive): \-
[https://climateaction.tech/](https://climateaction.tech/)

\- [https://techimpactmakers.com/](https://techimpactmakers.com/)

\- [https://www.tmrow.com/](https://www.tmrow.com/)

~~~
ForHackernews
I'm sure these projects have their heart in the right place, but this crisis
needs urgent action at the level of national policy. Unless you're able to
develop commercial nuclear fusion in the next 5-10 years, the most effective
thing you can do is demand action from your political leaders.

Individual actions cannot make a dent on a problem of this scale:
[https://lithub.com/rebecca-solnit-when-the-hero-is-the-
probl...](https://lithub.com/rebecca-solnit-when-the-hero-is-the-problem/)

------
_ph_
On average, June was about 4 degrees Celsius too warm in Germany.

------
geodel
Wow! I was think it is India which is particularly receiving climate wrath.

[https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/at-50c-plus-its-
ta...](https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/at-50c-plus-its-tandoori-
nights-and-days-in-worlds-hottest-place-churu/articleshow/69669036.cms)

For those who are more familiar with Farenheight, 50C is 122F.

~~~
microtherion
Or Guadalajara, Mexico, which received 6 feet of ice in a hailstorm:
[https://www.cbsnews.com/news/mexico-hail-storm-up-
to-6-feet-...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/mexico-hail-storm-up-to-6-feet-of-
ice-dropped-guadalajara-north-mexico-city-in-summertime-freak-hail-storm-
sunday/)

------
sajithdilshan
One thing I've learned so far is that even though it is scorching hot outside,
that won't stop the Germans from enjoying the sun.

------
jihadjihad
Just got done reading about how that freak storm dumped five FEET of hail on
Guadalajara, and now this...our planet is in distress

~~~
Diederich
Earth has a fever: "A fever is a temporary increase in your body temperature,
often due to an illness. Having a fever is a sign that something out of the
ordinary is going on in your body."

------
drukenemo
One thing to note is that climate change is now generally used as synonymous
for anthropocentric climate change. I have a hard time debating the issue as
there are dissents in the scientific communinity about the anthropocentric
climate change and I'm just not qualified to evaluate the matter properly.

But I do think it's important to point out that there are issues with this
whole "all scientists agree" argument.

------
agumonkey
anyone worried about crops and yields ?

------
findyoucef
I was just in Berlin a couple weeks ago. It was brutal. No AC in hotels and 95
degree weather sucks.

------
blondie9x
Too much traveling. Too much consumption. Not enough minimalism. Not enough
contentment. Government promises, minimal actions. I'm not bitter, I'm being
realistic. 2018 3rd highest annual mean growth rate in CO2 of all time.
[https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/ccgg/trends/gr.html](https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/ccgg/trends/gr.html)

We need to urgently implement solutions now. They are controversial but
necessary to protect humanity and keep the planet culpable for future
generations. We know we need less people and birth control, less consumption,
and a goal of carbon neutrality. How do we get there?

~~~
nabergh
Do we really need fewer people and less consumption if we have carbon
neutrality?

~~~
paulintrognon
We kind of need fewer consumption if we want to get anywhere near carbon
neutrality. We don't have time to invent the future technology that will
enable us to replace petrol everywhere. Hell, if that technology was invented
already, we don't have enough time to replace our cars anyway. And even if we
did, it would emit too much greenhouse gas just to manufacture all the new
electric cars. So yeah, in my humble opinion the only solution in the time
that we have is, less cars, planes, boats...

------
ForHackernews
[https://rebellion.earth/](https://rebellion.earth/) or this just keeps
getting worse.

~~~
cconroy
What is their position on nuclear? I don't see anywhere were there's a plan to
replace Oil + Gas + Coal (renewables atm will not come close!).

James Hansen has the carbon dividend / tax.[0] This is the only thing that
will work imo.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_fee_and_dividend](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_fee_and_dividend)

~~~
ForHackernews
XR's main goal is just that politicians be honest with people about how
desperate the crisis is, and treat the problem with the seriousness it
deserves. They aren't scientists and they're not trying to pre-determine what
action should be taken: [https://rebellion.earth/the-
truth/faqs/](https://rebellion.earth/the-truth/faqs/)

> What does XR think about 5g, Veganism, Nuclear power, smart meters and so
> on?

> Many people within XR will have strong views on all of the above and we want
> to welcome a variety of views, rather than adopting positions on
> controversial topics. We believe a social movement is best built as a “broad
> church” and that respectful discussions should take place within the
> movement on a variety of topics (honouring our principle and value of no
> blaming and shaming). XR does not take a position on solutions to the
> ecological crisis- our third demand is for a Citizens Assembly to come up
> with a way to deal with the crisis focussing on climate and ecological
> justice based on being presented with facts from a variety of experts. We
> focus on the issues that have a clear body of mainstream science with a
> large consensus of opinion – for example, biodiversity loss and climate
> change.

